# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Japan Blau Female

## Guppendler

Attachment 53224
I'd bred a lot of Japan Blau so much so that I think I'd a population explosion already. This breed is very resilient and highly prolific. The females are normally colorless and today when I'm looking through my stock I am pleasantly surprised to see one female that has a hint of aquamarine blue on its top caudal fin. This is another rare crossover event where a Y-link trait had crossed over to the X-chromosome.

----------

